# building plow wings



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

Well i decided to build a set of wings for my conventional Western plow. I have them almost complete. My question is: What is the purpose of using rubber for a scraping edge?
Why not use steel?
I am at the point where i can go either way. I have the rubber already, but was thinking a steel scraping blade would work better. Obviously being an older conventional my entire blade trips, so if i hit something with the wing, the blade will trip anyways. I figure i could laser cut a pc of 3/8" steel for a blade with some adjustment slots in it, so the blades sit flush with the main scraping blade, that way i can also adjust when necessary, if i am not using the wings that much, i can adjust for the wear of the main blade.
So what do you think?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

You could go steel IMO it would be better. Rubber is just more forgiving on curbs/grass and is cheaper thats all.


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but .....

I think the use of rubber is so that the rubber will bend when the blade trips forward, especially on those wings that are angled forward a bit to create more of a scoop (as opposed to wings that are in line with the plow and are installed solely just to widen the plow without creating the scoop effect).

I believe that the purpose behind that is to make it easier on the hydraulics?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

cjcocn;501033 said:


> Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but .....
> 
> I think the use of rubber is so that the rubber will bend when the blade trips forward, especially on those wings that are angled forward a bit to create more of a scoop (as opposed to wings that are in line with the plow and are installed solely just to widen the plow without creating the scoop effect).
> 
> I believe that the purpose behind that is to make it easier on the hydraulics?


Thats what i thought also.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

shot in the dark but on the wings if im thinking correctly they use rubber so that if it catches a curb and grabs the rubber will flex, if you use steel and catch a curb, or man hole..ect, it will increase the odds of ripping the wing off. yes it will have some affect on to the trip springs but will take more toll on the wings... Also i don't think that regular steel would be the best choice since it will wear faster then the cutting edge...


that is what i have noticed looking at wings....


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

If i go with steel, i would be using a grade 50 steel. Plenty hard. Besides i figure the wings can only wear as fast as the blade, assuming plowing semi level ground. The rubber i have is 1 1/2" thick, I dont think that will have very much give to it. What thickness rubber is generally used on wings? BTW for me steel is much cheaper than rubber. I work at a large fab shop. We have multiple lasers, burn tables, brakes etc. Alltogether so far i have $8.00 into my wings, all cut out of scrap material at $0.15 /lb
Thanks
Matt


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I think if you use steel on pro wings with a blade trip plow, it won't trip properly cause of the scoop angle that the wings give. I know when I plow the rubber gets hard as a rock when it's cold..but defenitely more forgiving than steel. The steel would hold up much longer but I think could damage your plow if its a blade trip. JMO


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Both CJCOCN & DECKBOYS are correct. Go with the rubber unless you are just extending the plow to make it longer with no inset on the wings.


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

sounds good, rubber it will be.
Thanks alot for the help.
Matt


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

question:
why wouldnt you just use a pro wing?


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

Rolls his eyes


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

nbenallo33;501628 said:


> question:
> why wouldnt you just use a pro wing?


buy me a set and i will.
Why should i spend $200 on something when i can make it for $10?
Matt


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

oh i see i guess if your only spending $10....
i have seen people just use old tractor tires....
i figured that you were building a set of wings out of steel that would cost money


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

if people would only read the posts before speaking


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

*pro wings*

If you can make wings for $10.00 what would you charge to build a set(s) for plowsite members?
These photos might help you out on your design

Yon


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

nbenallo33;501692 said:


> oh i see i guess if your only spending $10....
> i have seen people just use old tractor tires....
> i figured that you were building a set of wings out of steel that would cost money


They are made out of steel.
Did you read any of my other posts?
The main part is 14 ga steel, and the reinforcements are made from 1/4" plate. I will post some pics when i get them powdercoated at work later this week. like i said they are made out of scrap steel from work and at $.015 a lb it doesn't cost that much. Even if I had to pay full price, that still only comes in at $0.45 a lb.

As far as making more sets, i would need to refine my design, right now it is kind of crude. It is set up like pro wings, coming off the plow at approx a 30 degree angle. I also need to try them out. Hopefully we will get some snow friday like they are predicting. 
Matt


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

HinikerPrototyp;501718 said:


> if people would only read the posts before speaking


oh im sorry the only thing that i saw in the post was about what kind of edge to use and it was made from steel i know powder coating is expensive.. i guess i just know from experience since we patented wings for snoway plows
...but i guess when you have a hiniker you know it all hahaha....


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

cameo89;501780 said:


> If you can make wings for $10.00 what would you charge to build a set(s) for plowsite members?
> These photos might help you out on your design
> 
> Yon


Thanks for the photos.
I am planning on refining my design and building another set in a week or 2. Just wish i had some clear pics like that when i started. Mine are probably overkill 
Matt


----------



## HinikerPrototyp (Jan 22, 2008)

nbenallo33;501806 said:


> oh im sorry the only thing that i saw in the post was about what kind of edge to use and it was made from steel i know powder coating is expensive.. i guess i just know from experience since we patented wings for snoway plows
> ...but i guess when you have a hiniker you know it all hahaha....


Stick with me kid ill take ya places


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

pashtrd, I'll post some pics of a new set we are putting on. If you could make them and sell to us for a better price I would be open to that. BTW i think it's great you can make your own set. Keep us posted and lets see some pics when your done.

James


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

Dailylc;502146 said:


> pashtrd, I'll post some pics of a new set we are putting on. If you could make them and sell to us for a better price I would be open to that. BTW i think it's great you can make your own set. Keep us posted and lets see some pics when your done.
> 
> James


Yeah definately let me see some pics, I would much rather attempt to build a project like this, than to spend the kind of money they ask to buy a set.
I really like fabricating this kind of thing. In fact i just recently built a plow for my 4 wheeler, and mounting brackets for it. I had $25 into that plow, cause i used stainless. and another $50 for a winch to lift and lower it.


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

Well here are the completed wings, I was able to try them out on the biggest snow storm southeastern wisconsin has seen in 10 years, and they work great! Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Those things make pro wings look like toys. Nice very strudy lookin.


----------



## pashtrd (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks, they are definately sturdy, and really not that heavy. I would guess 15 to 20 lbs each. They are built out of 1/8" mild steel for the blade, and 1/4" plate for the supports. I had the rubber laying around. I was able to laser cut everything including the rubber. Total cost in the set was under $10, Since the material i used was scrap.


----------



## willie dexter (Dec 14, 2006)

What Would You Charge To Build A Set? Willie


----------

